# need help selecting proper gear oil for my OA4



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I have recently hit 80k in my 2009 vw rabbit. The manual does not state anywhere for when to change the gear oil and i think is labeled as "lifetime" 

so I want to do my first oil change in my 5 speed OA4 transmission. 

i recently ordered liqui moly 75w-90 GL4+ and then a tube of some MoS2 gear additive. 


i want to try MoS2 for the gear box. However i am worried about corrosion of 
the yellow metals and slipping of the synchronizers. I realize that MoS2 
can be good for the gears, but potentially negative to the syncrhonizers if 
there are high amounts of sulfur present. 

I sent an email yesterday to the Liqui Moly HQ in germany and this morning they replied with this: 




> Dear Mr. Henry,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry from the 04.12.2012 and the interest in our
> products.
> ...


 

i read somewhere that the difference between gl4 and gl5 is the amount of anti friction additive(like the MoS2). 
Every online retailer like ECS, Eurowise, NGP... shows GL5 as the only option of liqui moly gear oil to buy for my tranny. and the email from LM germany recommends GL5. 
I will probably stick with the 75w90 GL4+ that i currently have, but is it safe to add some of the MoS2 gear additive paste?


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Use OEM fluid when you hit 100k. It works better in all temperatures. I have tried Redline MTL/MT90, Lubromoly 2048, Mobil 1. All of them are thicker viscocity which will most likely result in notchy synchos in the cold weather.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Fyi some newer GL5 oils are safe to use in a brass synchronized transmission. Lubromoly 2048 is safe


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you Ben for answering


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Fyii VW screwed up the fill hole. It is too low on mk5 5sp. Drain hot and measure, then refill with the driver's side lifted or through shift tower.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Can you tell me which bolts to use as drain and fill? If you have a Bentley. Thank you very much for helping. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

The drain is the 17mm Allen or 12pt on the bottom of the differential (between driveshafts). The fill is on the front to the driver's side of the starter.


----------

